# iPhone at Best Buy Canada



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

*iPhone on Best Buy Canada website*

I found this while looking for a car charger for my Cell Phone:

iPhone - BestBuy.ca

You can find a (tiny) link to it from the cell phone section on the right hand side.

I'm hoping that this means that we'll get the iPhone sooner rather than later.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

your thread title is misleading, and also duplicates another thread that appears in the top ten threads listed in this forum.

i would suggest deleting this post before getting hit with mean replys.


----------

